# Auf Dateien in *.jar zugreifen



## amlug (6. Sep 2004)

Hallo!
Ich möchte main Spiel in eine Jar-Datei schreiben. Wenn ich das Spiel starte zeigt er mir* kein* Bild an. Was muss ich am Code ändern, das es klappt. Ich lade das Bild so.

```
Image img = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit.getImage("bild.gif");
```
Gruß Ralph[/b]


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Sep 2004)

wo - innerhalb der jar -liegt das Bild? In einem Package??


----------



## amlug (6. Sep 2004)

In der selben Package.
Gruß Ralph.


----------



## Beni (6. Sep 2004)

Schon mal von der Forumssuche gehört :wink: ?

Sowas (hm, hab das nicht auswendig im Kopf) sollte gehen:

```
Image img = ImageIO.read( IrgendeineKlasse.class.getRessource( "bild.gif" ) );
```


----------

